# BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?



## magic 007 (14. Februar 2010)

*BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

Hallo,
ich würde das NZXT Alpha Case ALP-001 (ATX gehäuse) als prämie bekommen.
Habe aktuell einen dell pc und möchte  dann alles umbauen. Dieser hat aber BTX was ein dell eigenes standart  ist(dell ist halt der einzige hersteller der noch BTX verwendet).
Nun meine Frage:

Würde das BTX Mainboard in das ATX Gehäuse passsen (und das BTX Netzteil)?

Mein 2. Pc hat ein mini ATX Mainboard, würde dieses im Notfall  reinpassen(weil auf der pruduktbeschreibung steht nur ATX drauf!)?

bin über jegliche antworten dankbar.
mfg
magic


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

Nr1 passt nicht(ohne Bastelei), Nr2 schon.


----------



## magic 007 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

in wie fern meinst du bastelei?
meinst du löcher bohren?
würde des mit einer  normalen bohrmaschine(halt kleinerer metallaufsatz) gehn?


----------



## Ov3rdos3d (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

ja nehm einfach dein mainboard halte es passend an die i/o blende (da wo die anschlüsse sind) und mal dir mit nem edding die löcher an die rückwand. und bohre dann löcher und schneid nen gewinde rein


----------



## magic 007 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

wie schneidet man ein gewinde rein?
ich kenn nur loch mit der bohrmaschine bohren
braucht man da ein bestimmtes werkzeug?(muss des speziell für diesen radius ausgelegt sein?


----------



## magic 007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

ich habe nocheinmal recherchiert und herausgefunden dass der formfaktor ATX, mATX und Baby AT ist.
ist baby AT ähnlich zu BTX?


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

Also 2 Threads zu gleichen Thema sind überflüssig ...

Baby AT ist NICHT ähnlich zu BTX


----------



## magic 007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

und was ist mit flex ATX?
was ist das?


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*



magic 007 schrieb:


> und was ist mit flex ATX?
> was ist das?


 
Auch ein quasi toter Standart, dieser basiert auf dem ATX Format ist aber n ganzes Stück kleiner und wird selbst im Komplett PCs nicht verbaut ...

Die Maße sind:

229 mm x 191 mm


----------



## magic 007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

könnte ich auch loch bohren und dann die SChraube mit ner mutter festmachen?


----------



## loler24 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: BTX Mainboard in ATX Gehäuse?*

Kauf dir einfach für 50€ n ATX Mainboard und gut ist. Du wirst nie ein BTX Board in ein ATX Gehäuse bekommen.


----------

